# COLA increase for Social Security



## Marie5656 (Dec 3, 2021)

*Just checked the myssa.gov website to see my COLA increase.  5.5% will be giving me about an extra $100 after deductions. That works. But, personal expenses always go up too.
I am so glad for SNAP and energy benefits. They do help.*


----------



## Don M. (Dec 3, 2021)

The rise in inflation, over the past few months, will quickly eat up any SS increase.  At best, we may "break even" with this increase.


----------



## Jace (Dec 3, 2021)

What's the old expression..my Dad would say...
" The more you make...the more THEY take."


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2021)

Myself, I am bracing for the increases in monthly premiums, and deductibles, and wondering if I will even break even, or not.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Dec 3, 2021)

Don M. said:


> The rise in inflation, over the past few months, will quickly eat up any SS increase.  At best, we may "break even" with this increase.


If you mean break even on being able to purchase the same amount of goods come January, as you did in January 2021, then yes it might be close. It does not recover the loss of spending power over 2021. That is gone forever. Wish it weren't so, but there is nothing which will recoup that... unless a very sharp deflationary spiral occurs. TPTB fear that more than any erosion of the average Americans purchasing power, imo.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 4, 2021)

I was able to see my new amount more than a week ago although SSA.gov announced that info would become available in early December. I thought the COLA was 5.9%. Most of what I'll net (about $52) after the medicare increase will likely go to a rise in our carrying charges (aka HOA fees). Our mortgage was paid off a few years ago but the taxes went up again so that raise is necessary to keep up with our expenses.


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Dec 4, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Just checked the myssa.gov website to see my COLA increase.  5.5% will be giving me about an extra $100 after deductions. That works. But, personal expenses always go up too.
> I am so glad for SNAP and energy benefits. They do help.*


The Medicare increase is from 148.00 to 172.90...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2021)

Giants fan1954 said:


> The Medicare increase is from 148.00 to 172.90...



The yearly out-of-pocket Deductible for it is also going up;
(might be paid *if* you have a companion plan insurance that pays your deductible)

_And, _ the Medicare Part D *monthly* premiums, are going up, in addition, for those who have the part D type of prescription coverage.


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2021)

The old "Give with one hand and take it away with the other."


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 5, 2021)

we got 2400 in increase in ss for both of us which is 200 a month .medicare jumped 46 dollars for both of us and part d fell 43 for both of us .

for us it was a nice trade off …the copay increases are pretty small in comparison to our gain


----------



## Jace (Dec 5, 2021)

Why does a slight tax increase cost you $500...

and a substantial tax cut only save you 50¢ ?


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 5, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Just checked the myssa.gov website to see my COLA increase.  5.5% will be giving me about an extra $100 after deductions. That works. But, personal expenses always go up too.
> I am so glad for SNAP and energy benefits. They do help.*


Ditto.
If it weren't for SNAP, I wouldn't eat!

I haven't used my energy benefits in the last couple of years, but I may this year.


----------



## funsearcher! (Dec 5, 2021)

Everything seems to be going up these days, so the increase of 5.9 per cent is offset by insurance, medical Part B and supplement increases totaling $90, as well as rent increase  of $200.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Ditto.
> If it weren't for SNAP, I wouldn't eat!
> 
> I haven't used my energy benefits in the last couple of years, but I may this year.


I haven't even applied for our energy program in 2 years but will look into it.  They used to automatically send me an application but did not do it last year.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 6, 2021)

My increase is $47. but my rent is going up now, either $33 or $21 (our manager doesn't know which because they give us a paper that no one can understand). Then  when I recertify it will go up a bit more in June. That is subsidized housing for you. But even so, I do not pay what an apartment like this would rent for without it. 

I too, could not survive without SNAP, Medicaid or HEAP. I worked but did not make enough money. Part of the reason was because I was a stay at home wife and mother. Part of my benefit is from my husband's SS.  I am very thankful for what I get and that I can live somewhere nice and be happy. 

Since my apartment is all electric, HEAP has been covering all my electric bills since I moved here. I paid a couple when I moved in but after applying for HEAP, none.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 6, 2021)

funsearcher! said:


> Everything seems to be going up these days, so the increase of 5.9 per cent is offset by insurance, medical Part B and supplement increases totaling $90, as well as rent increase  of $200.


That's an awfully hefty rent increase! Is that even legal? At least the state health benefits retiree program reimburses me $46 monthly (for Medicare B, I think).
@Giants fan1954 _"The Medicare increase is from 148.00 to 172.90..."_
According to my new SS statement, the Medicare premium will be $170.10.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 6, 2021)

many times lower income people are better off in high cost areas like nyc in retirement….
there are so many perks for seniors .

one of which is seniors who have less than 50k in income are exempt from any rent hikes if the rent takes more than 35% of their income …

half of all rentals in nyc are stabilized  and those seniors who qualify dont see another increase …the landlords are offset with tax credits


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2021)

Reading this thread reminds me that some of US taxes provide much needed safety nets for seniors who might otherwise be choosing between food, rent, heat and medications.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 6, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> many times lower income people are better off in high cost areas like nyc in retirement….
> there are so many perks for seniors .
> 
> one of which is seniors who have less than 50k in income are exempt from any rent hikes if the rent takes more than 35% of their income …
> ...


Yes, but the problem is you have to live in the city, right?  Many times in tiny rent controlled apartments?

That would not be our cup of tea, for sure.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 6, 2021)

no not all . rent controlled apartments are not rent stabilized apartments..

those dingy small rent controlled apartments are down to about 6% of rentals . only the original tenant from the 1970s gets that rent controlled apartment

stabilized is different and more than half of all rentals  are stabilized and are in all boroughs .

we have a nice 2 bedroom 2 bath apartment with pool and tennis courts .

we are pretty much at market rent even though my wife is here 40 years .

dont think rent stabilizedf means cheap rent .

all it means is uou have certain protection and rents are determined by a rent stabilization board .

rents are all over the map for stabilized .

one of the buildings i like is stabilized and in manhattan ..

a two bedroom can run 4-5k a month

https://www.thechrystie.com/


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 6, 2021)

My condo dues went up 6%


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 7, 2021)

My increase is 47.00 but 470.. would be better enough to cover rent and utilities, etc.  Luckily I am getting subsidized housing or I'd be on the street or in substandard housing.  Thanks so much for what you do for those with disabilities!!!


----------



## Liberty (Dec 7, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> no not all . rent controlled apartments are not rent stabilized apartments..
> 
> those dingy small rent controlled apartments are down to about 6% of rentals . only the original tenant from the 1970s gets that rent controlled apartment
> 
> ...


But where is the nature?  And don't saw Central Park.  Been there.  Just saw an 8 point buck in our front yard...think hub would curl up in a corner and pine away if he had to live in an apartment in any big city, let alone NYC...lol.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 7, 2021)

Liberty said:


> But where is the nature?  And don't saw Central Park.  Been there.  Just saw an 8 point buck in our front yard...think hub would curl up in a corner and pine away if he had to live in an apartment in any big city, let alone NYC...lol.


Forgot to mention - that's what he said he's trying to avoid for the duration 'a little apartment in a crowded environment"...lol.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 7, 2021)

Liberty said:


> But where is the nature?  And don't saw Central Park.  Been there.  Just saw an 8 point buck in our front yard...think hub would curl up in a corner and pine away if he had to live in an apartment in any big city, let alone NYC...lol.


the boroughs are nothing like manhattan…

my wife and i are avid bird photographers ..we have preserves and parks all around us . i will post some shots we took from a preserve 5 minutes from our house ..obviously you dont know the boroughs or long island ..we are right near long island  parks and preserves as well .

we are very suburban and far removed from what manhattan life is  ,

we can be in midtown manhattan via the long island railroad in under 30 minutes .

we had a second home in the poconos surrounded by woods and nature ,.  that life got stale pretty quick .

we ended up selling pre retirement because it was so opposite what we wanted in retirement .

winters were long and cold with little to do .

we had one major hospital in scranton . the first thing gloria estefans doctors did when she was in that horrific crash was airlifter to a nyc.

hospital

there were few specialists  and not many medical  facilities .

even the things to do in the nice weather  got boring .

there was only low paying jobs if i wanted to work a bit in retirement .

the list went on and on , and everything we wanted was right here where we already lived


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 7, 2021)

Liberty said:


> But where is the nature?  And don't saw Central Park.  Been there.  Just saw an 8 point buck in our front yard...think hub would curl up in a corner and pine away if he had to live in an apartment in any big city, let alone NYC...lol.


5 minutes from our house


----------



## Liberty (Dec 7, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> the boroughs are nothing like manhattan…
> 
> my wife and i are avid bird photographers ..we have preserves and parks all around us . i will post some shots we took from a preserve 5 minutes from our house ..obviously you dont know the boroughs or long island ..we are right near long island  parks and preserves as well .
> 
> ...


Its nice you like where you live.  Agree with you on the brutal winters...lol.
That's why we live in the south.  It is also nice to live not too far from an urban area. We have that advantage also.  Have been in the Long Island area.  A vendor we had lived near the Amityville house. He would take us by it. So many graveyards, and we used to have good times joking about his ancestors.

Glad you are enjoying your lifestyle.  Everyone has a somewhat different idea of what "living their dream is".  its wonderful when you are content in your skin and just know you belong where you are.  Gives you a nice warm and cozy feeling.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 7, 2021)

we just have so much here . we can go from the crazy manhattan life to the country life of long island or westchester in a half hour or less .

sure there are lots of things we dont like here , but the fact is retirement is all about spending the last down of our lives the way we want . 

plus our 6 grandkids are local to us and we are a part of their lives not via a vacation stop over like my parents were to our kids .


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 7, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> my wife and i are avid bird photographers ..we have preserves and parks all around us . i will post some shots we took from a preserve 5 minutes from our house ..obviously you dont know the boroughs or long island ..we are right near long island parks and preserves as well .
> 
> we are very suburban and far removed from what manhattan life is ,
> 
> we can be in midtown manhattan via the long island railroad in under 30 minutes .



That sure sounds wonderful.  I hope eventually I can find someplace with a good balance of civilization and nature.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 7, 2021)

Glad I live out in the country & own my own house.  I can't believe the price I'm reading here for some apartments.  My taxes on the house is only $320.?? every 6 months.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 7, 2021)

my son is in westchester ..his taxes are 31k …that is more than our rent .

BUT high tax areas are not high tax in a vacuum ….the taxes are high because the home values are high ….the homes are high because demand is high as they tend to be bordered by higher paying jobs .

so low taxes may not be a benefit many times.

in his case he is a partner in a large national  law firm 15 minutes from home ..his wife is a cpa and runs the tax dept for a high profile hedge fund in greenwich ct also 15 minutes from home .

their incomes are  off the hook , so the area is very costly  to match the incomes

his town is rye ny on one side and greenich ct on the other .the dividing line is the road in front of their development..one side is ny the other ct

ct has lower taxes but his home would be well over 2 million . he prefers the ny side because he prefers their school system so he has higher taxes and a lower home price compared to ct across the road


----------



## feywon (Dec 7, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> many times lower income people are better off in high cost areas like nyc in retirement….
> there are so many perks for seniors .
> 
> one of which is seniors who have less than 50k in income are exempt from any rent hikes if the rent takes more than 35% of their income …
> ...


Not necessarily, thanks to programs previously established many rural areas (depends on the state partly i think) have things to assist seniors.  My state, New Mexico has a state tax, but seniors get an generous credit, some of it for property taxes paid. i've gotten state refund even in years when SSA my only income.   
We have a Senior Center in our village (pop: 800) that serves some of outlying farm/ranch folks too. The Gov Commodities food distribution is handled thru it. We even have a dialysis center. Property taxes go for equipment for Volunteer Fire Dept too. No jail here but we have a small police force and ambulance as well non-emergency Medical Transport thru Senior Center and private or government grant funded agencies. 
We also have a clinic run by Presbyterian Medical, and are only a 1 to 1.5 hr drive (or bus ride--yeah there's a bus to city--only once a day each way, but it is there)from the University's Medical center (actually had my sleep study for CPAP thru them).

NM is ranked as one of poorer states in USA, but i think that's in part because the income figures from the Reservations bring down statewide median income. Thing is our taxes at work are pretty visible here (at least if you live rural) they help fund the services some rural places in other states may not have. And we have some of the most efficient road maintenance crews i've ever seen and i've lived a lot places.

Of course i have an advantage over some in that my daughter is my 'housemate'. Works full time (currently working a lot of OT) and shares expenses.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 7, 2021)

feywon said:


> Not necessarily, thanks to programs previously established many rural areas (depends on the state partly i think) have things to assist seniors.  My state, New Mexico has a state tax, but seniors get an generous credit, some of it for property taxes paid. i've gotten state refund even in years when SSA my only income.
> We have a Senior Center in our village (pop: 800) that serves some of outlying farm/ranch folks too. The Gov Commodities food distribution is handled thru it. We even have a dialysis center. Property taxes go for equipment for Volunteer Fire Dept too. No jail here but we have a small police force and ambulance as well non-emergency Medical Transport thru Senior Center and private or government grant funded agencies.
> We also have a clinic run by Presbyterian Medical, and are only a 1 to 1.5 hr drive (or bus ride--yeah there's a bus to city--only once a day each way, but it is there)from the University's Medical center (actually had my sleep study for CPAP thru them).
> 
> ...


nothing in this world will be true across the board for everyone…but the point  is these supposed high cost areas may effect cost a lot less when you have lower incomes


----------



## feywon (Dec 7, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Glad I live out in the country & own my own house.  I can't believe the price I'm reading here for some apartments.  My taxes on the house is only $320.?? every 6 months.


Totally agree--my taxes just went up to a whole $412.04 annually, payable in 6 month intervals. But when i look at what those taxes are going for---they actually print on our tax bill--it is well worth it, and not a hardship since the house/land is ours free and clear.

And the perks of rural living in terms of minimized stress?  Priceless--to me at least.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 7, 2021)

feywon said:


> Totally agree--my taxes just went up to a whole $412.04 annually, payable in 6 month intervals. But when i look at what those taxes are going for---they actually print on our tax bill--it is well worth it, an not a hardship since the house/land is ours free and clear.
> 
> And the perks of rural living in terms of minimized stress?  Priceless--to me at least.


we found the opposite when we had the home in the poconos .

home maintenance was a lot ..between the harsh winters and living in the woods there was always expenses for maintenance or work for me to do .

the hospital was a good 35-40 minutes away …we had no quick care places where you can pop in 5 minutes away for stitches or something not requiring an ER .

everything was a drive ..if i couldnt drive at some point there was no public transportation..

boredom was a huge factor …when you are used to all the things manhattan offers or even our local area  , it can be terrible each day with so much time and little to do except chores on the house .

so definitely rural is out for us


----------



## feywon (Dec 7, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> nothing in this world will be true across the board for everyone…but the point  is these supposed high cost areas may effect cost a lot less when you have lower incomes


Yes true--people have different tastes.  But I've been urban poor and country poor at various times...i'll take country poor any time for many reasons--but to each their own.  More job ops the only benefit of urban life i can see.  Public transport?  We have it to some degree between cities with stops in rural areas along the way.  But also country people will walk to work (our whole town is 3 miles end to end with most of the employment along that main road) in all kinds of weather, even after dark--and here it's safer to be out walking alone after dark--if they can't get ride from family or friends on given day. 

Oh and in low income areas of cities, they often get lower quality fresh produce.  Large chains sometimes shift the stuff from outlets in upscale neighborhoods to ones in low-income areas before dumping any unsold.  But hey the more folks who stay in cities---the more peaceful it is out here. Except when prowling coyotes work up neighbors' cattle--but it's still more pleasant than traffic noise and frequent sirens from police and EMS.  One of the reasons we chose NM is that between the Reservations and Government land there's not a lot of room near us for cities to  encroach on.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 7, 2021)

feywon said:


> Yes true--people have different tastes.  But I've been urban poor and country poor at various times...i'll take country poor any time for many reasons--but to each their own.  More job ops the only benefit of urban life i can see.  Public transport?  We have it to some degree between cities with stops in rural areas along the way.  But also country people will walk to work (our whole town is 3 miles end to end with most of the employment along that main road) in all kinds of weather, even after dark--and here it's safer to be out walking alone after dark--if they can't get ride from family or friends on given day.
> 
> Oh and in low income areas of cities, they often get lower quality fresh produce.  Large chains sometimes shift the stuff from outlets in upscale neighborhoods to ones in low-income areas before dumping any unsold.  But hey the more folks who stay in cities---the more peaceful it is out here. Except when prowling coyotes work up neighbors' cattle--but it's still more pleasant than traffic noise and frequent sirens from police and EMS.  One of the reasons we chose NM is that between the Reservations and Government land there's not a lot of room near us for cities to  encroach on.


We love New Mexico...been there many times for trade shows and on vacation.  Often wondered what it would be like to live there all the time. Assuming you live someplace in the Taos (climate like) area, maybe.  The first time I was in Red River was in the 80's.  Was affiliated with a travel agency and we had a big party at a Countess's house for the opening of "Angle Fire" ski resort...maybe you know of it.  Its like in your mind you always know somewhere there is really a Red River...then you actually go there and are not disappointed!


----------



## feywon (Dec 7, 2021)

Liberty said:


> We love New Mexico...been there many times for trade shows and on vacation.  Often wondered what it would be like to live there all the time. Assuming you live someplace in the Taos (climate like) area, maybe.  The first time I was in Red River was in the 80's.  Was affiliated with a travel agency and we had a big party at a Countess's house for the opening of "Angle Fire" ski resort...maybe you know of it.  Its like in your mind you always know somewhere there is really a Red River...then you actually go there and are not disappointed!


Our village is about an hour up 550 from Albuquerque. Came thru Taos on way down.  Climate probably fairly similar.  The Jemez Mountains are our eastern horizon and the Continental Divide runs just West of us.  There is in fact an entrance to CD Trail just off the side road we live on and we see lots of hikers from spring to fall. 

One of the best decisions i ever made, moving here.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 7, 2021)

feywon said:


> Our village is about an hour up 550 from Albuquerque. Came thru Taos on way down.  Climate probably fairly similar.  The Jemez Mountains are our eastern horizon and the Continental Divide runs just West of us.  There is in fact an entrance to CD Trail just off the side road we live on and we see lots of hikers from spring to fall.
> 
> One of the best decisions i ever made, moving here.


Its truly a beautiful state...so different and it has its on "culture" unlike almost all of the other American cities.  Bought my mom a beautiful squash blossom necklace from a trading post that is no longer in business on the way from Albuquerque to Santa Fe ...off an old dirt road.  Remember the place had a framed picture of JFK with his car and driver in front of it.  

Nice memories of New Mexico...danced with a man in Red River that had a necklace with a white tooth on it from a bear he had killed himself with a knife.  That was a "wow" moment...lol.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 8, 2021)

feywon said:


> Yes true--people have different tastes.  But I've been urban poor and country poor at various times...i'll take country poor any time for many reasons--but to each their own.  More job ops the only benefit of urban life i can see.  Public transport?  We have it to some degree between cities with stops in rural areas along the way.  But also country people will walk to work (our whole town is 3 miles end to end with most of the employment along that main road) in all kinds of weather, even after dark--and here it's safer to be out walking alone after dark--if they can't get ride from family or friends on given day.
> 
> Oh and in low income areas of cities, they often get lower quality fresh produce.  Large chains sometimes shift the stuff from outlets in upscale neighborhoods to ones in low-income areas before dumping any unsold.  But hey the more folks who stay in cities---the more peaceful it is out here. Except when prowling coyotes work up neighbors' cattle--but it's still more pleasant than traffic noise and frequent sirens from police and EMS.  One of the reasons we chose NM is that between the Reservations and Government land there's not a lot of room near us for cities to  encroach on.


i grew up in a low income nyc housing project . you paid a percentage of income as your rent ..i hated that life and made a promise to myself that i would never ever raise my own family in one .

being low income sucked . having few choices in life sucked.

so i spent my  life  , both career wise and investing wise making sure i kept that promise .

thankfully i made that happen


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 8, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> 5 minutes from our house


here are a few more shots local to us …hopefully the non new yorkers realize nyc is not just a concrete jungle


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 8, 2021)

My  SIL  grew up on Long Island  ...  I was surprised when I learned of all the towns and  farm country there.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 8, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> My  SIL  grew up on Long Island  ...  I was surprised when I learned of all the towns and  farm country there.. lol


eastern long island is all rural and lots of farms and vineyards …..we were out at montaulk point in may and it is totally rural


----------



## StarSong (Dec 8, 2021)

Liberty said:


> But where is the nature?  And don't saw Central Park.  Been there.  Just saw an 8 point buck in our front yard...think hub would curl up in a corner and pine away if he had to live in an apartment in any big city, let alone NYC...lol.


There's a lot to be said for city living just as there's a lot to be said for rural life.  

People in Manhattan may not have an 8 point buck in their front yards but they do have a hundred restaurant choices within walking distance.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 8, 2021)

one can eat in a different restaurant every day for twenty two years  and never repeat

https://vinepair.com/booze-news/new-york-restaurants-eat-at-every-on/


----------



## Liberty (Dec 8, 2021)

StarSong said:


> There's a lot to be said for city living just as there's a lot to be said for rural life.
> 
> People in Manhattan may not have an 8 point buck in their front yards but they do have a hundred restaurant choices within walking distance.


I hear you...since I'm a French trained cook, lots of overpriced restaurants do not compute in our lifestyle choices.  Once in a great while I may decide to take the kids and get "ambianced"...lol.  Love to cook.

Also, guess  I may know a bit too much about the restaurant biz.  My mom was in it most of her working life and you learn a lot.

Will take peace, privacy and tranquillity over sirens and traffic any day of the week.  Lived in the city many years ago and both of us couldn't wait to change our lifestyle back then.

It is nice we are close to great conveniences and medical care, though.  We pinch ourselves about everyday to bring out the gratefulness.  To each his or her own.  Life is good.


----------



## feywon (Dec 8, 2021)

StarSong said:


> There's a lot to be said for city living just as there's a lot to be said for rural life.
> 
> People in Manhattan may not have an 8 point buck in their front yards but they do have a hundred restaurant choices within walking distance.


When i lived in cosmopolitan cities i loved the options for 'entertainment' and cuisine. But i paid a high price because odds are i'm an undiagnosed neuro-atypical person, certainly 'different sensed' as Temple Grandin has talked about --my auditory and olfactory senses were particularly keen. And crowds have always taken a heavy toll on me in a variety of ways.  Honolulu in the mid-late 70s was the only place i could comfortably attend things like concerts, festivals.  Every public transport ride, elevator ride shopping in any store bigger than the corner Bodega was an act of will on my part. 


Fortunately for me the Movie Theaters that showed my preferred choice of movies(Foreign and Independent ones) were not usually crowded. When '2001' came out my 1st DH and i deliberately waited awhile and then went to a Sunday matinee showing (his Birthday present to me that year) so it wouldn't be as crowded.

  i'm fine with people choosing to be in cities with the nature 'just 5 minutes away'. They just need to understand some of us prefer it the other way around.  For me being where i can just step outside and be immersed in 'nature', and the light pollution is so low on clear nights (around 3/4 of the ones per year) the Milky Way is clearly visible.  i just have to step outside, no drive or walk to have the beauty and peace of nature and that is what i *need.*   Between streaming services and internet i get the diversity i crave, intellectually and artistically.


----------



## David777 (Dec 8, 2021)

example of exact SSA email message:


----------

